# Yawning pullets



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Have some pullets ive noticed that make a yawning type gesture ...any ideas whats up with them??they other wise seem fine


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Its normal. They are just stretching.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

They are either _BORED _with your conversation....OR
They are not getting enough sleep.
----Perhaps you should consider changing their _perches _*? 

*-ReTIRED-


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

This may sound weird but I just read that sometimes chickens do that when they have worms in their throat. Now I don't know how accurate that is, but I would look into it. Or they may be sleepy!?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

jennifer said:


> This may sound weird but I just read that sometimes chickens do that when they have worms in their throat. Now I don't know how accurate that is, but I would look into it. Or they may be sleepy!?


The internet can be your best friend at times when you need information, but it can also be your worse. Kinda like how when you type in your cold symptoms in a medical website and it comes up with diagnosis that include deadly rare diseases lol.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Mine did that all the time when they were really little. Occasionally I will see one do it now.


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Its my blue orps doin it...stretching makes sense...


----------

